# Great news for Woburn next year.........



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2012)

Sent an email to Jessica at Woburn this morning to say "Thank you" for the day and she has offered to hold the price for next years meet! So that's Â£135.00 again for a cracking day out including the grub.
Provisional date is Wednesday 27th March!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats great news. Count me in. When do you want money to secure a place and how much.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in. Probably can't afford it, but worst case it can be my birthday present from the soon-to-be wife! :whoo:

Name down please Rob!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2012)

Bugger, I'm having my haircut that day. I'll try and re-schedule it.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats a yes from me :clap:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2012)

anotherdouble said:



			When do you want money to secure a place and how much.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. Money won't need collecting for a long while yet. And I'll do the same as I did this year. The odd Â£35.00 secures a place, the balance (Â£100.00) will be needing to be paid a month before the actual day.
But as I say, no money required at this moment in time.
Will let you know if that situation changes.
And whilst Â£135.00 is a lot of money to pay for a day out, I'd pay it again tomorrow without blinking an eye. Somebody in our fourball (I think it was Cameron) said that if you had laid pine needles out under the trees you could be forgiven for thinking you were at Augusta it was that good.
For me, the Dukes just nudged out the Marquess for condition, mainly because the greens were in better nick. But it was nip and tuck. The fairways on both were like carpets, the greens on the Dukes were in superb nick. You wouldn't have played the course in better condition in the middle of Summer.


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

name down please...........great job yesterday mate.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Name down for me too please smiffy. I owe that course a beating for what it did to me. I wouldn't know if the fairways were like carpet as I don't think I found one all day. It was still the best golfing day for a long time though.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 30, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Name down for me too please smiffy. I owe that course a beating for what it did to me. I wouldn't know if the fairways were like carpet as I don't think I found one all day. It was still the best golfing day for a long time though.
		
Click to expand...

did I tell you I finally managed to hit a par 3 in regulation on the last par 3 of the day. Caught my tee shot out of the toe...good job I did, otherwise I'd have air mailed the green! Had way too much club! Made the most of it though and secured the par. 

Rob - It's an expensive day, but as I said to a few yesterday, I'd have paid that for lunch and a round on the Duke's, I was that impressed. Both courses were lovely, but the Duke's was in a different league for me.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 30, 2012)

Knob.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 30, 2012)

deffo and if I score less on the Dukes I will happily snap all my clubs over my knee for all attendee's to view


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not missing next year Rob!


----------



## sev112 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dukes far exceed Marquess, albeit Marquess was fine, Dukes was just superb

You didnt need the Pine Needles  - stood on the 3rd tee with sun shining through, and massively tall pines, we (well me) said it was just like being at Augusta


P.S.  Was Jessica the nice pretty young lady, that Rick asked to undress herself in the car park ? Oh, didn't he tell you about that ...?


----------



## rickg (Mar 30, 2012)

sev112 said:



			P.S.  Was Jessica the nice pretty young lady, that Rick asked to undress herself in the car park ? Oh, didn't he tell you about that ...?
		
Click to expand...

it was 23 degrees....she was wearing a jumper.......all I said was....."you must be warm"........


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 30, 2012)

Any room for a Scottish interloper?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 30, 2012)

After failing to get a passout this year and being insanely jealous for weeks reading about plans and now reviews and pics if there is room for another one I want in pleasseeee next year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2012)

Sign me up please Smiffy. I'll be booking that date in the work calendar on Monday


----------



## Crow (Mar 30, 2012)

As another jealous onlooker of this year's event, can you put me down if there's a space please? 

(I assume, Smiffy, that you'll be able to guarantee the weather will be as unseasonably wonderful next year too?)


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Put me down for a place Rob, errr and you better tell the lovely Jessica that there may well be a few more participants!!!


----------



## Pants (Mar 30, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Bugger, I'm having my haircut that day.
		
Click to expand...

Which one Bob????





:rofl:


Sorry Bob, couldn't resist it.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Any room for a Scottish interloper?
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all, you're more than welcome. Maybe you could get a few more lads to fly down? Luton airport isn't far away. Combine a few other courses in the area (there are some other crackers) and you would have a road trip to remember!



Scottjd1 said:



			Put me down for a place Rob, errr and you better tell the lovely Jessica that there may well be a few more participants!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think the numbers (28) we had on Wednesday were ideal really, but we could always have a two tee start if things really took off. Will obviously keep an eye on the situation.....

*1.   SMIFFY
2.   ANOTHERDOUBLE
3.   BOBMAC
4.   RICHARDC
5.   RICKG
6.   BLUEWOLF
7.   MURPHTHEMOG
8.   G1BBO
9.   CHRISD
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. PBROWN7582
12. HOMER
13. CROW
14. SCOTTJD1
*


----------



## rob2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hell yeah, count me in. Bringing my chainsaw next time.

Rob


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2012)

Cheers Smiffy, I will see what i can do. I just fancy a wee trip down next year, get away from work for a few days and Woburn would be ideal for that.


----------



## TXL (Mar 31, 2012)

sev112 said:



			P.S.  Was Jessica the nice pretty young lady, that Rick asked to undress herself in the car park ? Oh, didn't he tell you about that ...?
		
Click to expand...

Could have been worse, he could have asked if she was cold!!  

Count me in please Rob, ta!!


----------



## SyR (Mar 31, 2012)

Can you add my name Rob, thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

*1.   SMIFFY
2.   ANOTHERDOUBLE
3.   BOBMAC
4.   RICHARDC
5.   RICKG
6.   BLUEWOLF
7.   MURPHTHEMOG
8.   G1BBO
9.   CHRISD
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. PBROWN7582
12. HOMER
13. CROW
14. SCOTTJD1
15. ROB2
16. TXL
17. SYR

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat
*


----------



## Scouser (Mar 31, 2012)

Very interested in this!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 31, 2012)

Add my name to the list please.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Very interested in this!
		
Click to expand...


I'm not if you're playing!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 31, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not if you're playing!
		
Click to expand...

i wouldnt say that I "play" golf ....but i will take your compliment :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 31, 2012)

Erm...you missed me off the list. Are you trying to drop a hint?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 31, 2012)

Put me down for this please Rob - cracking day on Thursday. Do we really have to wait a year?!!!


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2012)

add me please Rob, will try and last the whole day next year


----------



## JustOne (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm in... you only live once.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 31, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'm in... you only live once.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh.. dont worry about the 2-tee start Smiffy, I think the numbers will slow a bit now


----------



## gjbike (Mar 31, 2012)

You can stick my name down again smiffy, going to make it a 2 night stopper.


----------



## Spiral (Mar 31, 2012)

Can I think about it?......I've thought about it - yes please, count me in! 

A perfect birthday pressie to myself again. Mine was the day after Woburn


----------



## sev112 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes please Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry Aztecs! Don't know what happened there...

*1.   SMIFFY
2.   ANOTHERDOUBLE
3.   BOBMAC
4.   RICHARDC
5.   RICKG
6.   BLUEWOLF
7.   MURPHTHEMOG
8.   G1BBO
9.   CHRISD
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. PBROWN7582
12. HOMER
13. CROW
14. SCOTTJD1
15. AZTECS27
16. SCOUSER
17. HOTDOGASSASSIN
18. PIEMAN
19. FUNDY
20. JUSTONE
21. GJBIKE
22. SPIRAL
23. SEV112*


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

Might end up having a two course start if we get enough! One group can tee off the Marquess in the morning and play the Dukes in the afternoon, the other can do it the other way round. Would mean we all get a decent lunch break!
I've got Vig and his lads to add when I get home so we are up to 28 already!
:whoo:


----------



## SyR (Mar 31, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry Aztecs! Don't know what happened there...

*1.   SMIFFY
2.   ANOTHERDOUBLE
3.   BOBMAC
4.   RICHARDC
5.   RICKG
6.   BLUEWOLF
7.   MURPHTHEMOG
8.   G1BBO
9.   CHRISD
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. PBROWN7582
12. HOMER
13. CROW
14. SCOTTJD1
15. AZTECS27
16. SCOUSER
17. HOTDOGASSASSIN
18. PIEMAN
19. FUNDY
20. JUSTONE
21. GJBIKE
22. SPIRAL
23. SEV112*

Click to expand...

My names vanished!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 31, 2012)

Add me please Smiffy.  Want to take revenge on the place....


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

SyR said:



			My names vanished!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody cut and paste!!
*1.   SMIFFY
2.   ANOTHERDOUBLE
3.   BOBMAC
4.   RICHARDC
5.   RICKG
6.   BLUEWOLF
7.   MURPHTHEMOG
8.   G1BBO
9.   CHRISD
10. GREIGINFIFE
11. PBROWN7582
12. HOMER
13. CROW
14. SCOTTJD1
15. ROB2
16. TXL
17. SYR
18. AZTECS27
18. SCOUSER
19. HOTDOGASSASSIN
20. PIEMAN
21. FUNDY
22. JUSTONE
23. GJBIKE
24. SPIRAL
25. SEV112
26. VIG
27. MIKE HUDSON
28. RICHARD GLASS
29. PHIL CREWE
30. STEVE PRICE
31. CAPTAINRON
*


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 31, 2012)

dont forget to email the Big Man and request good weather again Smiffy


----------



## vkurup (Mar 31, 2012)

Am keen to play.. Is there a min HC requirement.  Will be my first game with all you warlords... but will fwd to it.


----------



## TXL (Mar 31, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			dont forget to email the Big Man and request good weather again Smiffy 

Click to expand...

Make sure you ask him to turn the dial up a couple of degrees please


----------



## RichardC (Mar 31, 2012)

vkurup said:



			Am keen to play.. Is there a min HC requirement.  Will be my first game with all you warlords... but will fwd to it.
		
Click to expand...

You have a year to get to meet before this one. Join in, we don't bite (well some don't)


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 31, 2012)

Can you put me down for this please smiffy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2012)

For anyone who hasn't been to a meet or didn't get to Woburn - DO BOTH. These days aren't about the quality of the golf and are more to do with meeting guys from here and having a laugh. I chopped it round in the afternoon but did it in the company of three great guys. As for Woburn. Wow is the only word to describe the place. Stunning courses that really do test you but aren't so tough as to make it soul destroying if you are having a bad day.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 1, 2012)

TXL said:



			Make sure you ask him to turn the dial up a couple of degrees please 

Click to expand...

Bring your trousers dad, just incase


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2012)

*1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   Richardc
5.   Rickg
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
18. Scouser
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike hudson
28. Richard glass
29. Phil crewe
30. Steve price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2012)

I am going to have to limit this meet to 48 players I think, and have emailed the club to see if we can get a two tee start. Will let you know what they say........


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 1, 2012)

Having checked my rota, I am off on that date, so hopefully you have room for a big one.

Please put me down.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2012)

Bigfoot said:



			Having checked my rota, I am off on that date, so hopefully you have room for a big one
		
Click to expand...

You have a rota for next year already????
oo:


----------



## PieMan (Apr 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I am going to have to limit this meet to 48 players I think, and have emailed the club to see if we can get a two tee start. Will let you know what they say........
		
Click to expand...

Just to let you know then that you need to sort your numbering out as you currently have 34 players and not 33! Blimey, I knew you were old, but didn't think it had started to affect you that badly.......... :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Just to let you know then that you need to sort your numbering out as you currently have 34 players and not 33! Blimey, I knew you were old, but didn't think it had started to affect you that badly.......... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks.

Thanks for pointing that out "Slim Whitman".......I'll correct it now!

*1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   Richardc
5.   Rickg
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike hudson
28. Richard glass
29. Phil crewe
30. Steve price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser*


----------



## Warbur (Apr 1, 2012)

If you've space for one more I'd love to join in please.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 1, 2012)

Can I stick my name down as I shall have booked my spring break for next year yet.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 1, 2012)

I could tell you ten years ahead if needs be. It just rolls on and on and on .......


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Rob, I'm @ Westerham with bratty, he said can you put his name down too. Oddsocks here as well so I'll check with him later ... Thanks


----------



## Midnight (Apr 1, 2012)

Mate, can I be added as well please.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Rob
please count me in if there is room

Fragger


----------



## Region3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Crikey. Don't get on the forum for a day and this happens!

Can you put my name down please Rob, whether it be in the main list or reserve list if need be. 

Will it be the same 2 courses again?
From talking to people, the were big differences of opinion on the best of the 2 (or 3).


----------



## Captainron (Apr 1, 2012)

This is getting to the stage where major sponsorship should be sought. We nearly have as many players as the Masters. Should we play for one of your old 70's style jackets Smiffy?


----------



## philly169 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got back from a weekend away and have Internet.. Lucky I did to! Add me to the list please would love to do it again!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2012)

Put me down please smiffy, I've a few scores to settle on certain holes!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oddsocks is in if there is space


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2012)

Errrrr smiffy why did I go from 18 to 36 grrrrrr


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2012)

Bloody hell! This has taken off!
I played with Leftie today and even he wants to come!

Now looking like this...


*1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   Richardc
5.   Rickg
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike hudson
28. Richard glass
29. Phil crewe
30. Steve price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser
37. Leftie
38. Warbur
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty
41. Oddsocks
42. Midnight
42. Philthefragger
43. Region3
44. Philly169
45. StuartC

Once I get to 48 I will have a reserve list because I can GUARANTEE that some people will pull out once I ask for a deposit.
I am waiting to hear from Jessica at Woburn to finalise when I will need this by, but just to confirm.
Deposit will be the "odd" Â£35.00 to secure your place, the balance (Â£100.00) will not need paying until a month before the trip.

*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 1, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Errrrr smiffy why did I go from 18 to 36 grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Because it was easier to move your name down the bottom than to change all the numbers (I missed out number 19!). Don't worry. There are 48 places. You are in you tart.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Because it was easier to move your name down the bottom than to change all the numbers (I missed out number 19!). Don't worry. There are 48 places. You are in you tart.


Click to expand...

Its ok now you have explained it I just felt I tad discriminated against..........

I will now check the other numbers


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2012)

I was discriminated against I knew it  blahAztecs was the first 18 on the list he could have gone.....U and him have a man thing going on dont u................!

:rofl:


----------



## Scazza (Apr 1, 2012)

Pop my name on the list please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, go one then.

3 scousers in now, there's bound to be a fight. 

It better be good though, as just come off Formby (for Â£50) which was brill, so high standard expected.

Can I have no.8 please, it must matter, mustn't it????


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I was discriminated against I knew it  blahAztecs was the first 18 on the list he could have gone.....U and him have a man thing going on dont u................!

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I did give him soe ibuprofen. Perhaps that's the way to his heart?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh, go one then.

3 scousers in now, there's bound to be a fight.
		
Click to expand...


No but we can come back with some new gear!! :thup:




Aztecs27 said:



			I did give him soe ibuprofen. Perhaps that's the way to his heart?
		
Click to expand...

Az its meant to be Rohypnol.....................:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2012)

Scouser said:



			No but we can come back with some new gear!! :thup:




Az its meant to be Rohypnol.....................:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, Woburn towels, bathrobes, cutlery....... and that's even before we get in the pro-shop.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh, go one then.

3 scousers in now, there's bound to be a fight. 

It better be good though, as just come off Formby (for Â£50) which was brill, so high standard expected.

Can I have no.8 please, it must matter, mustn't it???? 

Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



			I did give him soe ibuprofen. Perhaps that's the way to his heart?
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Oh yes, Woburn towels, bathrobes, cutlery....... and that's even before we get in the pro-shop.
		
Click to expand...

You planning on getting a room ...Id say away from Aztecs ....he gives out Garry's!


----------



## Timh27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Add my name please smiffy


----------



## Jahmoo (Apr 1, 2012)

Smiffy, add me to the list please.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I played with Leftie today and even he wants to come!
		
Click to expand...

Did you win mate ?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 scousers in now, there's bound to be a fight.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2012)

richart said:



			Did you win mate ?

Click to expand...

Nope. But I won't let it affect me. Honestly. Promise.
*
1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   Richardc
5.   Rickg
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike hudson
28. Richard glass
29. Phil crewe
30. Steve price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser
37. Leftie
38. Warbur
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty
41. Oddsocks
42. Midnight
42. Philthefragger
43. Region3
44. Philly169
45. StuartC
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie
48. TimH27

Reserves
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt

*


----------



## RichardC (Apr 2, 2012)

Could you add Charlie as a reserve please Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Could you add Charlie as a reserve please Rob.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Rich. I've literally just come off the phone from PN-Wokingham (yes he rang me at home at 6 in the morning!!). He wants to go on the list too, so it's now looking like this. 

*1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   Richardc
5.   Rickg
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike hudson
28. Richard glass
29. Phil crewe
30. Steve price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser
37. Leftie
38. Warbur
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty
41. Oddsocks
42. Midnight
42. Philthefragger
43. Region3
44. Philly169
45. StuartC
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie
48. TimH27

Reserves
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie*


----------



## Bratty (Apr 2, 2012)

What I love about golf is the difference in opinion. I really wasn't impressed by the Dukes. A couple of nice holes, but all in all, I far preferred the Marquess. For me, it goes Marquess, Duchess (close together) and then Dukes a good way behind - and it has nothing to do with the way I played either course, as I was poor on both! 

That said, I'm happy to play any of the courses next year, although just don't put me out with Scott, please!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



View attachment 1223

Click to expand...

Once you see scouser, you'll see he can't pull this off anymore (he's a bic head).

He does have the clothes though.

'Tache is still attainable though.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 2, 2012)

Count me in as a reserve, gosh knows if I will be a member of a club, where I will be living (UK or Canada) or if I will have a job but if I am around I would be VERY interested!

Note to self- Check this section of the forum more often as I am keen as keen can be!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2012)

*HOUSTON. WE HAVE A PROBLEM!
*Have been in touch with Jessica this morning to explain the current situation regarding numbers.
Unfortunately, 28 is the maximum Woburn will allow under the â€œSocietyâ€ tag, the number we have showing an interest in playing turn it into a â€œCorporateâ€ event.
As such, this would increase the price due to the additional catering and marshalling involved.
Jessica is going to come back to me with the Corporate rate, the only other alternative we have (which she suggested) would be to hold the event over two days which would enable 28 to play on the Wednesday and 28 to play the following day. Neither of these solutions are ideal, but I will keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

corporate day usually means freebies, you know like course planners and complimentary balls on the range. They would have been a nice addition to this year


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			corporate day usually means freebies, you know like course planners and complimentary balls on the range. They would have been a nice addition to this year  

Click to expand...

Yeah, god help the fools who paid for range balls and course planners eh... :cheers:

On a related note, couldn't we just set it up as 2 societies, 1 group starts on 1 course, the other group starts on the other course...


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 2, 2012)

Any chance of getting me down on the reserve list please Smiffy?


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, god help the fools who paid for range balls and course planners eh... :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah this fool paid out Â£14 for 2 stroke savers and a bucket of balls.....:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Yeah this fool paid out Â£14 for 2 stroke savers and a bucket of balls.....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As did this fool... I only found out once I got to the range that the planners were free, and the range was full of balls. To add insult to injury, I never used the course planners anyway...... Glad I wasn't the only one though...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			As did this fool... I only found out once I got to the range that the planners were free, and the range was full of balls. To add insult to injury, I never used the course planners anyway...... Glad I wasn't the only one though...
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better, we later worked out that the planners weren't for our group, we don't think. No one is still 100% sure.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			If it makes you feel better, we later worked out that the planners weren't for our group, we don't think. No one is still 100% sure.
		
Click to expand...

I think the range balls were set up for the other society that was playing as well. We just turned up and helped ourselves... Not that they helped though...


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I think the range balls were set up for the other society that was playing as well. We just turned up and helped ourselves... Not that they helped though...
		
Click to expand...

Quite. As I said, whenever I warm up on the range, I tend to play like an utter bender. Thursday was not an exception to this fact, unfortunately.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bratty said:



			What I love about golf is the difference in opinion. I really wasn't impressed by the Dukes. A couple of nice holes, but all in all, I far preferred the Marquess. For me, it goes Marquess, Duchess (close together) and then Dukes a good way behind - and it has nothing to do with the way I played either course, as I was poor on both! That said, I'm happy to play any of the courses next year, although just don't put me out with Scott, please! 

Click to expand...

Spot on mate - discussing everyone's opinions is what makes this forum so good, afterall I wasn't impressed with your opinion of the Dukes..........but that doesn't change my opinion of you (lovely bloke, great company, rubbish golfer...........!!!) I thought the Dukes was a great course and better than the Marquess. IMO if you put the best of both together, you'd have an unbelievable track.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			As did this fool... I only found out once I got to the range that the planners were free, and the range was full of balls. To add insult to injury, I never used the course planners anyway...... Glad I wasn't the only one though...
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate at least it gave us something to chuckle about before we tee'd off! A good way to break the ice I thought!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Spot on mate - discussing everyone's opinions is what makes this forum so good, afterall I wasn't impressed with your opinion of the Dukes..........but that doesn't change my opinion of you (lovely bloke, great company, rubbish golfer...........!!!) I thought the Dukes was a great course and better than the Marquess. *IMO if you put the best of both together, you'd have an unbelievable track.*

Click to expand...

Isn't that called "The Duchess'"?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 2, 2012)

The Duchess is certainly my favourite.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Quite. As I said, whenever I warm up on the range, I tend to play like an utter bender. Thursday was not an exception to this fact, unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

What's your excuse for looking/ sounding like a bender then aztecs?? :lol:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			What's your excuse for looking/ sounding like a bender then aztecs?? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

My irony detector is in overload!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Isn't that called "The Duchess'"?
		
Click to expand...

 Don't know - have never played it, so cannot pass comment! However more than happy to next year if it was only Â£55. Might even see about staying over the night before as well and having a few beverages!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 2, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			The Duchess is certainly my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Is she part of the corporate package?

Those darn horny businessmen


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Is she part of the corporate package?
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! I am sure Smiffy can ask, particularly for the 'older' attendees!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Don't know - have never played it, so cannot pass comment! However more than happy to next year if it was only Â£55. Might even see about staying over the night before as well and having a few beverages!
		
Click to expand...

There was good banter to be had on Wednesday night, that's for sure. I'm happy to book us in to Las Iguanas again if people want, I believe we got 25% discount off the food, and I can probably negotiate 2 for 1 cocktails if people are inclined.


----------



## ADB (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			There was good banter to be had on Wednesday night, that's for sure. I'm happy to book us in to Las Iguanas again if people want, I believe we got 25% discount off the food, and I can probably negotiate 2 for 1 cocktails if people are inclined.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely I found myself in that self same bar on Saturday night on my brothers birthday bash, the wildlife aint bad :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Las Iguanas
		
Click to expand...

One of those is opening in Cambridge, worth a visit eh?


----------



## ADB (Apr 2, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			One of those is opening in Cambridge, worth a visit eh?
		
Click to expand...

Can't speak for the food but on Sat night the place was packed out with hen do's getting hammered on Tequila and Mojitos :cheers:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			One of those is opening in Cambridge, worth a visit eh?
		
Click to expand...

I'm biased a they're one of my clients, but they serve authentic south American food. It's properly nice (it's mine and HIDs favourite place to eat)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'm biased a they're one of my clients, but they serve authentic south American food. It's properly nice (it's mine and HIDs favourite place to eat)
		
Click to expand...

Well since the Chili's in Cambridge closed we have been looking for a new place to go, it sounds like the perfect solution for all my south of the border requirements 

I am sure it will become my wife and mine's favourite too! If we mention your name do we get a discount?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 2, 2012)

I played the Marquess last August and was really impressed and from memory - 6 years - I easily prefered it from the other 2 - although the greens weer way too slow. There are a couple of slightly bland holes and the par 3s - apart from 1 - were not as good as the 4s and 5s - but there were some stunning 4s and 5s. From memory, I really like 2-6 on the Dukes - and the photo I saw of 13 or 14?? But the rest merged into 1 and I thought 7-12ish were a bit up and down. However, after playing the Duchess twice, I found it hard to remember anything bar 1 and 2 - although I remember liking the last 3 or 4. That course is way too tight and could benefit from some good chainsaw action! I would rank it Marquess, Dukes and then Duchess


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2012)

SMIFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Smiffy said:



			Sorry Aztecs! Don't know what happened there...

*
16. SCOUSER
*

Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Bloody cut and paste!!
*
18. AZTECS27
18. SCOUSER

*

Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Bollocks.

Thanks for pointing that out "Slim Whitman".......I'll correct it now!

*
36. Scouser*


Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Because it was easier to move your name down the bottom than to change all the numbers (I missed out number 19!). Don't worry. There are 48 places. You are in you tart.


Click to expand...


Smiffy mate now I am sure you can see where this post was leading but the lads on here seem to think you are a decent bloke so I wont bother copying the post about a slight problem you may have come up against......

And I think the word you used was TART!............................


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

Scouser said:



SMIFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Smiffy mate now I am sure you can see where this post was leading but the lads on here seem to think you are a decent bloke so I wont bother copying the post about a slight problem you may have come up against......

And I think the word you used was TART!............................

Click to expand...

Scouser,smiffy pmd me to clarify how crap you are so me being an honest type of lad had to confirm! :lol:

Make of that "cut and paste" error what you will.......


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Scouser,smiffy pmd me to clarify how crap you are so me being an honest type of lad had to confirm! :lol:

Make of that "cut and paste" error what you will....... 

Click to expand...


An honest Scouser................................dont make me laugh.........................:rofl:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2012)

I went to Uni in liverpool,. not a bad place at all!

I personally would happily pay more to be treated as a corporate as long as its not MASSES more.

Fingers crossed Smiffy (cut 'n' paste) Smiffyson is going to get back to us soon with some news!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Fingers crossed Smiffy (cut 'n' paste) Smiffyson is going to get back to us soon with some news!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I've got some news and it's not great unfortunately.
Jessica emailed me today and we literally have the two choices.
We either play as a "Corporate event" or have two seperate meets on two consecutive days.
The other alternative is to limit total numbers to 28 as we had this year but I don't really want to do that for obvious reasons.
I have cut and pasted a copy of the email I received below

*(Tried to fit the email into here but it was too many characters so have had to reproduce it below, but I think you'll get the gist of where I am coming from)*

So you can see, the price goes up quite considerably if we want to stick with the number of players we have interested (from Â£135.00 to Â£189.00) and we would only get to play 27 holes, not 36.
I personally favour the idea of a two day event to take place over Weds 27th and Thurs 28th March. This way, everybody gets the experience of playing at Woburn.
I am happy to carry on with the organisation of the whole thing, it would just need somebody willing to take on the reins of making sure everybody is there and ready to tee off on the Thursday (I will play on the Wednesday as that is my normal day off work. It is impossible for me to get both days off).
What do you think????


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Rob,
Sorry  for the delay in getting back to you â€“ my manager is out of the office  so things have been pretty manic so far with the phones etc...

Further to our telephone conversation, please find below the two options for your golf day request for on the 27[SIZE=-1][SUP]th[/SUP] March 2013, based on approx. 50 players.[/SIZE]


*Option 1*

*As   I explained over the phone, a group of such a large size would require  a  two-tee start on the golf courses, as if all players went off the  same tee at  once, then it would take far too long to get round the  course to be  possible. The other consideration is that the more players  you have, the  more staff are required both on course and for catering  purposes. The prices are therefore reflective of both these  factors.*

_Suggested Itinerary:_

07:00                Coffee & Bacon Rolls in Private Room

08:01                1[SIZE=-1][SUP]st[/SUP] & 10[SIZE=-1][SUP]th[/SUP][/SIZE] Tee Marquess Course in 8 minute intervals. 6x4 balls. N/P & L/D Comps.[/SIZE]

13:00                Two Course Lunch in Private Room

14:33                1[SIZE=-1][SUP]st[/SUP] & 5[SIZE=-1][SUP]th[/SUP][/SIZE] Tee Dukes Course in 8 minute intervals. 6x4 balls. 9 holes only[/SIZE]


_Package Rate:_

Â£189.00 per person, inclusive of Complimentary Range Tokens & Stroke Savers for each guest and VAT.



*Option 2*

*The   alternative would be to over 2 dates in March instead of just the one   event. You would then be able to accommodate all guests as you would  have  roughly half on each date. Please be advised that the maximum  number of  players we can accommodate on our visitor Spring Package rate  for each  date would be 28 players.*

_Suggested Itinerary:_

Dates TBC

07:00                Coffee & Bacon Rolls on arrival

08:01                1[SIZE=-1][SUP]st[/SUP] Tee Marquess Course in 8 minute intervals. 7x4 balls. N/P & L/D Comps.[/SIZE]

13:00                Two Course Lunch after play

14:33                1[SIZE=-1][SUP]st[/SUP] Tee Dukes Course in 8 minute intervals. 7x4 balls. N/P & L/D Comps.[/SIZE]


_Package Rate:_

Â£135.00 per person,  inclusive of VAT. As repeat business, we are more than happy to hold  the  2012 Spring Package rate for next year, providing you have a  minimum  number of 16 guests per date.


If you would like me to provisionally hold the 27[SIZE=-1][SUP]th[/SUP] March 2013 at this stage, please let me know. I look forward to hearing from you soon.[/SIZE]

Kind regards

*Jessica Mortain-Cogar**
 Golf Events Administrator*

Woburn Golf Club


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2012)

I have emailed Jessica back and have definitely booked the 27th (Weds) and have got until the end of this month to go with the option of the next day (Thursday 28th). So your input (sensible) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

option 2 looks best tbh


----------



## philly169 (Apr 3, 2012)

Option 2 does look the best, would just need someone willing to take control of the second day.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 3, 2012)

Rather Option 2, but happy to go with the majority.

 If Option 2 is the pick then could you put me on whatever day is being filled up first.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Rather Option 2, but happy to go with the majority.

 If Option 2 is the pick then could you put me on whatever day is being filled up first.
		
Click to expand...

Well the two dates are Weds 27th and Thurs 28th. If people could let me know their preference I will try to make some kind of sense of it all.
The good thing is that if you play on the Thursday you won't have to put up with me!


----------



## RichardC (Apr 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Well the two dates are Weds 27th and Thurs 28th. If people could let me know their preference I will try to make some kind of sense of it all.
The good thing is that if you play on the Thursday you won't have to put up with me!


Click to expand...

Contrary to popular belief your not that bad 

Wednesday's good for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 3, 2012)

Option 2 looks best to me. If we go with that one then could you put me down for the Wednesday. It means I can be back in time to go to work on the Thursday night.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think that option 2 would be the best bet.  I am pretty easy on the date so put me down for whichever.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd prefer the 2 day option, and happy to go with whichever day needs more bodies.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a suggestion... Do you have a choice of courses to book?

I don't know about anyone else but I'd love to play the one we didn't this time round. Maybe one day could be Dukes/Duchess and the other Dukes/Marquess (or whichever)? That would give people a reason to choose one day over the other.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

good thinking batman, I like the sound of that :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Apr 3, 2012)

Option 2 for me would prefer to play Wednesday, having played all 3 this times would be happy to play any next time, would also be looking to play the day before as we did this year


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

also, whats the chance of having a day before game on the 'other' course. that way the blokes on wednesday who want to can play weds afternoon and meet the rest after both afternoon rounds... downstairs for dancing, upstairs for thinking


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd prefer option 2 and probably Thursday as a better day by choice for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2012)

Option 2 for me. Easy on days at this stage


----------



## Warbur (Apr 3, 2012)

Option 2 for me as well.

If it's just a case of confirming names and sorting out the payment then I'm happy to help out with the 2nd day bookings/payment to Woburn etc.

I organised a group for Woburn last November and they're really easy to deal with.

I appreciate that no-one on here knows me so I won't be offended if you'd prefer to stick with a known person for doing the organising - particularly as there's money involved.

Graham


----------



## Crow (Apr 3, 2012)

Option 2 for me too, looking pretty much like a done deal.

Wednesday would be my first choice but can make Thursday if needs be.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 3, 2012)

I am very much a go with the flow person. Option 1 or 2 and if its 2 then either day suits me Smiffy.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 3, 2012)

Option two is fine. I can play either day but if there was an option to play Dukes and Duchess courses, I would go for that as I have played the Marquess before.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Smiffy,

I would love to get on your reserve list for this mate. Put me down for either day as a reserve if you would.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2012)

Option 2 only for me.

Smiffy,one possible suggestion is to have northerners one day, southerners the other (loosely speaking). For car sharing that may be better for some. I know you will have enough on your plate with just the golf so you dont have to get involved in that, but see if it works as an initial split, but no hard and fast rules, just a rule of thumb.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 3, 2012)

need a mix of north/south for banter though


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 3, 2012)

2, either day fine @ this stage.


----------



## rickg (Apr 3, 2012)

option 2 please preferably Wednesday and I'm also up for playing the Duchess on the other day.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 3, 2012)

Il play the day it's easier to win money. Any day rick and Gary aren't playing...


----------



## Pants (Apr 3, 2012)

*" The other consideration is that the more players you have, the more staff are required both on course and for catering purposes. The prices are therefore reflective of both these factors."

*Sorry Smiffy but the are either taking the pith or trying it on.

 You are talking about 50 odd players at Â£139 each = a smidge under Â£7K for the day but +++ in extra takings in the bar which would include a lot of soft drinks that have a phenomenal mark up. Â£Â£Â£ signs light up and they want an extra Â£50 each for that number = another Â£2,500 just for another starter (who would be there for the other course anyway) and maybe an extra 1 or 2 waiting staff for the meals.

 I just wonder how they would react if you suggested that the meet _might_ fail because the *customers *can't get the deal they want, feel they are being ripped off, and will probably give vent to their disappointment on the GM (and no doubt other) forums.

I was a little late in seeing this thread and by the time I had decided that it would be a good meeting to meet you guys, you came up with the problem of numbers.  Â£139 + travelling + overnight stay is expensive for a day's golf but with the reports on this years event I would have gone for it if I had been quick enough, but because they are wanting to take the proverbial thinking that they have a captive audience, I'm sorry but I'm out.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 3, 2012)

Opt.2 and Thursday works best for me.


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2012)

Opt 2 and Wednesday for me plse


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

OK. It looks like "Option 2" is the choice, so I will contact Jessica today to confirm both dates (Weds 27th and Thursday 28th). I've noticed that quite a few people would like to play the Duchess course, so what I intend doing is booking up the Marquess/Dukes for the Wednesday and Marquess/Duchess for the Thursday. The price for each day will be the same (Â£135.00) and will include coffee/bacon rolls from 7.00am. 18 holes on the Marquess followed by a two course lunch and then 18 further holes on the Dukes/Duchess dependent on which day you choose. Can I just confirm....*NO FOOD IS INCLUDED IN THE EVENING!!!!!!!* 
As the course can take up to 28 players each day under the society rate, the number of confirmed places will now rise to 56 so for those of you that thought you were on the reserve list, the good news is that you are now definites. I have checked (and double checked) the thread and as far as I can make out, the current list of players now looks like this. so there is one place definitely free at the moment, the reserve list will start at number 57!
Thanks for the offer of organising the Thursday meet etc. but without trying to sound "funny" I think this will over complicate things with regards dealing with the club. As I say, I am quite happy to collect the monies from people and co-ordinate the two meets. I just need somebody who is playing on the Thursday to step forward and make sure that everything runs as smoothly as possible.
As far as an additional game the day before is concerned, I will leave that to somebody else to arrange. If you want to start another thread about it rather than clutter this one up that would be great. I know that Vig took on the organisation of his extra "mini meet" on the Duchess this time round, Jessica did a special rate of Â£55.00 per player to play the course on the Wednesday. As I say, if somebody else wants to start arranging this on a seperate thread I will quite happily speak to Jess and get her to contact you seperately.
I hope that the above meets with the approval of everybody, once I receive the paperwork from Jess I will let you know about deposits etc.
*One important thing to point out about deposits....* *Once somebody has paid a deposit, if they then proceed to pull out their deposit will be lost unless they themselves find a replacement player.*

*Please note also...the maximum number of players that can be accommodated on each day is 28. Once we have reached this number of confirmed players for the Weds meet, all additional players will HAVE to play on the Thursday. Sorry about that. 

1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   Richardc
5.   Rickg
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike hudson
28. Richard glass
29. Phil crewe
30. Steve price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser
37. Leftie
38. Warbur
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty
41. Oddsocks
42. Midnight
42. Philthefragger
43. Region3
44. Philly169
45. StuartC
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

Pants said:



			Sorry Smiffy but the are either taking the pith or trying it on.
You are talking about 50 odd players at Â£139 each = a smidge under Â£7K for the day but +++ in extra takings in the bar which would include a lot of soft drinks that have a phenomenal mark up. Â£Â£Â£ signs light up and they want an extra Â£50 each for that number = another Â£2,500 just for another starter (who would be there for the other course anyway) and maybe an extra 1 or 2 waiting staff for the meals.
I just wonder how they would react if you suggested that the meet _might_ fail because the *customers *can't get the deal they want, feel they are being ripped off, and will probably give vent to their disappointment on the GM (and no doubt other) forums.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you feel this way Pants, but just to correct you, it would be an additional two starters as they are talking about a two tee start not a one tee start as we would have on a society day.
I think Â£135.00 for the day is terrific value for money and as I said in my original post after this years event, I would pay it again in the blink of an eye. So I am glad that everybody has gone for the two event option. I didn't agree with what I was being told hence my post "Houston we have a problem" as soon as I found out what was going on. Now I could kick up a stink about it. I could threaten all sorts of reactions on the internet. But I won't. Because in all the time I have dealt with Jessica at Woburn, both over this years booking and next years events, I have been treated with the utmost civility and courtesy. I'm not prepared to spit my dummy out and risk them saying "tough, don't come here then". Which they are entitled to do, it is their train set after all, and they can play with it how they like. 
There is still a place available to come on either meet at Â£135.00 mate. You are more than welcome to come along on either day.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2012)

can you pencil me in at #34 please...lol 

NO!!!!  OK then just put me at the bottom of the list

cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			can you pencil me in at #34 please...lol 

NO!!!!  OK then just put me at the bottom of the list

cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks. Just proves that I am human!.....
(You are in at 34!)

*1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   RichardC
5.   RickG
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser
37. Leftie
38. Warbur
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty
41. Oddsocks
42. Midnight
42. Philthefragger
43. Region3
44. Philly169
45. StuartC
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey*


----------



## Captainron (Apr 4, 2012)

Option 2 for me Smiffy. I wouldn't mind playing the Duchess this year along with the Marquess. I just want to be able to use a golf ball as a pine scented airfreshener like Eejit. Can't wait


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Option 2 for me Smiffy. I wouldn't mind playing the Duchess this year along with the Marquess. I just want to be able to use a golf ball as a pine scented airfreshener like Eejit. Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Great quote from Eejit!
So I'll put you down for the Thursday then Cameron?? Means that you won't get to play with me again, but there you go. You can't have everything! Hehehehe


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wednesday for me Smiffy as the Duchess is too tight for my pantsness off a tee 

I want to do myself justice on the Dukes!!!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't got a train set


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

What is it with me and numbers????? There were two number 42's (that would be 18 chicken balls down our Chinese takeaway!).....


*1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   RichardC
5.   RickG
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser
37. Leftie
38. Warbur
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger
43. Region3
44. Philly169
45. StuartC
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey
56. Midnight*


----------



## Warbur (Apr 4, 2012)

Wednesday for me if possible please.

I've some unfinished business with the Marquess & Dukes. Probably still be unfinished after they've spat me out again.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

Warbur said:



			Wednesday for me if possible please.

I've some unfinished business with the Marquess & Dukes. Probably still be unfinished after they've spat me out again.
		
Click to expand...

So that I can keep on top of it a bit more, I may well start another thread where people can let me know their first choice of the options available. This thread is getting a bit cluttered. Keep your eye out over the next couple of days as once I hear back from Jess at Woburn confirming everything I will pull everything back on track.
But your initial interest is noted


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

Scouser,Stuart_C - I fancy playing all 3 courses if there is another seperate mini-meet for the day before/after. If were travelling that far down, I dont mind taking 2 days off work to make the most of it, and for another Â£55 sounds good.

If this pans out, do you fancy it also. With a car share, it will more or less pay for itself.

Smiffy, doing a sound job,lar.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser,Stuart_C - I fancy playing all 3 courses if there is another seperate mini-meet for the day before/after. If were travelling that far down, I dont mind taking 2 days off work to make the most of it, and for another Â£55 sounds good.

If this pans out, do you fancy it also. With a car share, it will more or less pay for itself.

Smiffy, doing a sound job,lar.
		
Click to expand...

If we play Wednesday in the big meet then Thursday the other sounds good for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser,Stuart_C - I fancy playing all 3 courses if there is another seperate mini-meet for the day before/after. If were travelling that far down, I dont mind taking 2 days off work to make the most of it, and for another Â£55 sounds good.

If this pans out, do you fancy it also. With a car share, it will more or less pay for itself.

Smiffy, doing a sound job,lar.
		
Click to expand...

For anyone else in that car, I would recommend ear plugs AND ear defenders.. Could be up for the extra round on Thursday, as long as it was before lunch.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			For anyone else in that car, I would recommend ear plugs AND ear defenders.. Could be up for the extra round on Thursday, as long as it was before lunch.
		
Click to expand...


What insinuating pal........I'm a very quiet and reserved type of chap!

We won't be playing before 'lunch" but defo before dinnertime ::


----------



## SyR (Apr 4, 2012)

Wednesday for me please.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 4, 2012)

I am at work so not got chance to really search the complete thread. What is the difference between playing the wednesday one and the thursday one?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 4, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			I am at work so not got chance to really search the complete thread. What is the difference between playing the wednesday one and the thursday one?
		
Click to expand...

Weds = Marquess/Dukes
Thurs = Marquess/Duchess


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2012)

Whatever option Staurt_C goes with, can me and scouser have the same day.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 4, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Weds = Marquess/Dukes
Thurs = Marquess/Duchess
		
Click to expand...

Or to put it another way.

Weds = Play with Smiffy
Thurs = Don't play with Smiffy.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 4, 2012)

Which is going to be the better of the 2 days then? Never played at Woburn before so I do fancy the dukes. But which is the better course out of the duke or duchess?


----------



## Pants (Apr 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry you feel this way Pants, but just to correct you, it would be an additional two starters as they are talking about a two tee start not a one tee start as we would have on a society day.
I think Â£135.00 for the day is terrific value for money and as I said in my original post after this years event, I would pay it again in the blink of an eye. So I am glad that everybody has gone for the two event option. I didn't agree with what I was being told hence my post "Houston we have a problem" as soon as I found out what was going on. Now I could kick up a stink about it. I could threaten all sorts of reactions on the internet. But I won't. Because in all the time I have dealt with Jessica at Woburn, both over this years booking and next years events, I have been treated with the utmost civility and courtesy. I'm not prepared to spit my dummy out and risk them saying "tough, don't come here then". Which they are entitled to do, it is their train set after all, and they can play with it how they like. 
There is still a place available to come on either meet at Â£135.00 mate. You are more than welcome to come along on either day.
		
Click to expand...

OK.  Fair comment Smiffy.

From what you and others have written, it sounds a great day out on superb courses and I would love to join you and break my forum meet virginity.  In my particular job however, work is either feast or famine and when in the "feast" mode I cannot afford taking any time off at all.  Unfortunately I often cannot predict what my commitments are 2 - 3 weeks in advance, let alone a year, so I would have to leave it as if a space became available at the last minute and I was available I would love to play.


----------



## matts1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

If there is any room I would like to put my name down. Either day is fine with me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

Wednesday is my preferred day, I was goosed in work last Friday after 36 holes and was aching in places I didn't know existed!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 4, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Which is going to be the better of the 2 days then? Never played at Woburn before so I do fancy the dukes. But which is the better course out of the duke or duchess?
		
Click to expand...

I've only played the 2 we played on last week, which is why I'd rather play the Duchess. Of the 2 we played I much preferred the Dukes course but since Dukes/Duchess isn't an option I think I'm going with the Thursday.

From much of what I read about Woburn, the Marquess is most widely regarded as the best of the 3, which just goes to show how much difference of opinion there is about it.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not surprised you were aching if you were goosed! 

I guess you have a different local definition to the term than I have.


----------



## vig (Apr 4, 2012)

Give me a ring later Rob.
Can't be ar$ed reading all the posts.  
If you take all the monies, i'm happy to sort out day 2.
Are you saying that if one participates on day 1, they don't on day 2  OR is there an option to play both days?
If so, I may try the Oxfordshire and try a 2 night stoppover again playing 3 rounds.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2012)

vig said:



			Are you saying that if one participates on day 1, they don't on day 2  OR is there an option to play both days?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave
 firstly, thanks for volunteering to take charge on day 2. Don't worry about the money, I will take care of the whole booking.
I personally don't have a problem with anybody playing both days if they want to, but what has to be taken into account is the fact that Woburn will only accommodate a maximum of 28 players on each day for the Society. With the numbers we have at the moment, as long as nobody bombs out, we have reached our limit.
Obviously, if somebody does bomb out of either day and leaves a place available, then by all means step in and take it. But for the moment I think we will have to limit it to one day per player until the dust settles a bit. 
Jessica has responded to my email of this morning already. We have both days booked as requested. Weds will be Marquess & Dukes, Thursday will be Marquess and Duchess.
She has offered other rounds on the other courses for those that want them, either the day before or the day after at a flat rate fee of Â£60.00 per round (it's gone up from this years rate of Â£55.00) but bear in mind these have to be played after 1.00pm. This rate is competitve as it is the "members guest rate". Also one thing to bear in mind is that whilst the courses will be fairly clear the day before our meets (Tuesday afternoon) we will be choking up the Dukes on the Weds afternoon and the Duchess on the Thursday afternoon. I hope all of these is making sense!
Rob


----------



## Bratty (Apr 4, 2012)

Put me down for the Thursday one please, Smiffy, as I'd rather play the Marquess/Duchess. It has nothing to do with you not being there!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 4, 2012)

I can only do the Wednesday and while Â£135 was steep but OK, going up to Â£185 is going to take some extra special ferreting away of the odd fiver here & there and Id rather not go that high.

Id like to know how many extra staff would be needed and why that cant be funded from within the original price

Fragger


----------



## TXL (Apr 4, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Put me down for the Thursday one please, Smiffy, as I'd rather play the Marquess/Duchess. It has nothing to do with you not being there! 

Click to expand...

Are you sure?  

Rob, put me down for the Wednesday please.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 4, 2012)

TXL said:



			Are you sure?  

Rob, put me down for the Wednesday please.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but I'm now wondering about your choice for Wednesday?!?!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I'm not surprised you were aching if you were goosed! 

I guess you have a different local definition to the term than I have.
		
Click to expand...

/

Oops goosed up here means tired, goosing is completely different!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 4, 2012)

The option of playing golf on the dukes course is what I would like mate, so put me down for the Wednesday please.


----------



## sev112 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wednesday DUkes for me please Smiffy


----------



## rickg (Apr 4, 2012)

Can I opt for the Thursday ( Marquess & Duchess) and then I'd like to play the Dukes Wednesday afternoon at the Â£60 rate with anyone else that wants to play it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rick, that sounds like a great idea, I would probably stay overnight for a few sherbets (by the time I add on fuel 2 days running it will work out just as cost effective)

would mean playing the Dukes fresh as a daisy aswell as the bugger is due some payback


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2012)

Cany ou put me down for the Wednesday please


----------



## Scouser (Apr 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Bollocks. Just proves that I am human!.....
(You are in at 34!)
		
Click to expand...

Can some one please take over the numbering poor smiffy cant keep up....


----------



## Scouser (Apr 4, 2012)

Wednesday if the other 2 knobs ,.....i mean scousers are in then


----------



## philly169 (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't mind, seems most people are opting for Wednesday, so I'm happy with Thursday, give the duchess ago, I enjoyed marquess more than dukes.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I can only do the Wednesday and while Â£135 was steep but OK, going up to Â£185 is going to take some extra special ferreting away of the odd fiver here & there and Id rather not go that high.
Id like to know how many extra staff would be needed and why that cant be funded from within the original price
Fragger
		
Click to expand...

If you want to play on the Wednesday Fragger I'll put you down for it mate.
The "corporate" option is not one we are taking up so I don't think it's worth the hassle to look into the whys and wherefors.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

rickg said:



			Can I opt for the Thursday ( Marquess & Duchess) and then I'd like to play the Dukes Wednesday afternoon at the Â£60 rate with anyone else that wants to play it.
		
Click to expand...

I will only be organising the two day events Rick. Somebody else will step in and organise the other games once the dust has settled on this thread. But bear in mind that the Dukes course will be over-run with forumers on the Weds afternoon!
List now looks like this....


*1.   Smiffy
2.   Anotherdouble
3.   Bobmac
4.   RichardC
5.   RickG
6.   Bluewolf
7.   Murphthemog
8.   G1bbo
9.   Chrisd
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582
12. Homer
13. Crow
14. Scottjd1
15. Rob2
16. Txl
17. Syr
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin
20. Pieman
21. Fundy
22. Justone
23. Gjbike
24. Spiral
25. Sev112
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron
32. Cheifio
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser
37. Leftie
38. Warbur
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger
43. Region3
44. Philly169
45. StuartC
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey
56. Midnight
57. Matts1984

Jessica is popping the paperwork in the post to me shortly. Despite what I said earlier about deposits not being required for a while, I will start collecting them from next month onwards. The deposit will be Â£35.00 (whichever meet you wish to attend) but the balance (Â£100.00) will not need to be paid until the end of February next year! Plenty of time to save up for it.
Rob
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

OK I have trawled through the posts and at the moment I have come up with these lists. Please could you let me know what your preference is if I haven't got your name down yet. Bear in mind that numbers are limited to 28 per day. Once Wednesday is filled up, you will have no other choice than to go to the Thursday meet!!

*WEDNESDAY 27TH MARQUESS/DUKES. 

1. SMIFFY
2. RICHARDC
3. BLUEWOLF
4. GJBIKE
5. CROW
6. FUNDY
7. GIBBO
8. WARBUR
9. SYR
10. STUARTC
11. SCOUSER
12. LIVERBIRDIE
13. PHILTHEFRAGGER
14. TXL
15. MADADEY
16. SEV112
17. HOMER


THURSDAY 28TH MARQUESS/DUCHESS 

1. PBROWN7582
2. HOTDOGASSASSIN
3. CAPTAINRON
4. REGION3
5. BRATTY
6. RICKG
7. PHILLY169

Please could you let me know your choice as soon as possible????
Rob



*


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Put me down for thursday Rob, Bratty can drive :whoo:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thursday please.


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Smiffy, sorry but can you drop me out please. I only have a limited yearly fund for away days and glorious though this one looks it's going to take too much of my fund on one day.

It looks like you'll have no problem filling my spot!
If I find I'm in the money nearly ext year I'll put my name down on the reserve list and hope.


----------



## philly169 (Apr 5, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			Put me down for thursday Rob, Bratty can drive :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you'd arrive in time????


----------



## Midnight (Apr 5, 2012)

wed please mate.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 5, 2012)

Wed for me then Smiffy.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 5, 2012)

rickg said:



			Can I opt for the Thursday ( Marquess & Duchess) and then I'd like to play the Dukes Wednesday afternoon at the Â£60 rate with anyone else that wants to play it.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			But bear in mind that the Dukes course will be over-run with forumers on the Weds afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for a game on the Dukes Weds afternoon as well.

Hopefully there will be time between 1pm and whenever the 'meet' guys go out for us to get on.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 5, 2012)

thursday would be best, then regardless of work pattern i'd only have to return to one more shift

cheers


----------



## matts1984 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wednesday for me please


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thursday please


----------



## socky (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey is it possible to get involved with this still. I'm very keen and can fit in whenever there is a space !

Cheers
Chris


----------



## MKDave (Apr 5, 2012)

Oooh I'd love to get in on this beauty too!!! If theres space or a reserve list can I be added??? Also (again if there's space) my dad would love to get involved too???


----------



## MKDave (Apr 5, 2012)

MKDave said:



			Oooh I'd love to get in on this beauty too!!! If theres space or a reserve list can I be added??? Also (again if there's space) my dad would love to get involved too???
		
Click to expand...

Either day is fine, but wednesday would be preferable


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 5, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Are you sure you'd arrive in time????
		
Click to expand...

Good point phil, might need to arrange a late check in at the White House!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

Thus far we have it looking like this...

*WEDNESDAY 27TH MARQUESS/DUKES. 

1. SMIFFY
2. RICHARDC
3. BLUEWOLF
4. GJBIKE
5. MIDNIGHT
6. FUNDY
7. GIBBO
8. WARBUR
9. SYR
10. STUARTC
11. SCOUSER
12. LIVERBIRDIE
13. PHILTHEFRAGGER
14. TXL
15. MADADEY
16. SEV112
17. HOMER
18. ANOTHERDOUBLE
19. MATTS1984
20. CHEIFIO
21. CHARLIE
22. NORMAN PORRITT


THURSDAY 28TH MARQUESS/DUCHESS 

1. PBROWN7582
2. HOTDOGASSASSIN
3. CAPTAINRON
4. REGION3
5. BRATTY
6. RICKG
7. PHILLY169
8. SCOTTJD1
9. MURPHTHEMOG
10. FULL THROTTLE
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

And the complete list of interested players looks like this...


*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Weds)
9.   Chrisd  
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)

Reserves 

Socky
MKDave

(Don't worry if you are showing as a reserve at this moment in time. As people pull out, as they invariably will, you will be put on the main players list in the order you appear).


*


----------



## rickg (Apr 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I will only be organising the two day events Rick. Somebody else will step in and organise the other games once the dust has settled on this thread. But bear in mind that the Dukes course will be over-run with forumers on the Weds afternoon.


[/B]
		
Click to expand...

No probs Smiffy....what time will the 1st forumers be teeing off Weds pm?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2012)

rickg said:



			No probs Smiffy....what time will the 1st forumers be teeing off Weds pm?
		
Click to expand...

Ist tee is booked from 2.01pm mate so you will have between 1.00pm and then to get out.


*I am going to get Woodhall Spa out of the way and then I will begin to collect peoples Â£35.00 deposits for this meet so that I have commitment from everybody by the way

*


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 5, 2012)

I will go for Thursday please


----------



## rickg (Apr 5, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Ist tee is booked from 2.01pm mate so you will have between 1.00pm and then to get out.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate......loads of time......I don't mind organising the weds pm pre round on the Dukes..........


----------



## Spiral (Apr 6, 2012)

Strewth! This meet has gathered momentum since I last looked in - that was round the 'Houston we have a problem' post.

Smiffy, please take it I remain confirmed on your list and would like to opt for the Wednesday (Marquess/Dukes). 

Thanks!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

spiral said:



			strewth! This meet has gathered momentum since i last looked in - that was round the 'houston we have a problem' post.

Smiffy, please take it i remain confirmed on your list and would like to opt for the wednesday (marquess/dukes). 

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

*Wednesday 27th Marquess/Dukes. 

1. Smiffy
2. Richardc
3. Bluewolf
4. Gjbike
5. Midnight
6. Fundy
7. Gibbo
8. Warbur
9. Syr
10. Stuartc
11. Scouser
12. Liverbirdie
13. Philthefragger
14. Txl
15. Madadey
16. Sev112
17. Homer
18. Anotherdouble
19. Matts1984
20. Cheifio
21. Charlie
22. Norman porritt
23. Spiral


Thursday 28th Marquess/Duchess 

1. Pbrown7582
2. Hotdogassassin
3. Captainron
4. Region3
5. Bratty
6. Rickg
7. Philly169
8. Scottjd1
9. Murphthemog
10. Full throttle
11. Bobmac
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Weds)
9.   Chrisd  
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)

Reserves 

Socky
MKDave*


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2012)

Get in now ladies if you want the Wednesday....

Can't understand why the Thursday is so undersubscribed when Smiffy is playing on the Wednesday.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Can't understand why the Thursday is so undersubscribed when Smiffy is playing on the Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's my charm and charisma you lanky streak of p**s!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Get in now ladies if you want the Wednesday....

Can't understand why the Thursday is so undersubscribed when Smiffy is playing on the Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

It will be even worse, now that I'm down for Thursday.
No offence Smiffy (ya Putz), I just haven't played the Duchess yet..........honest ...........


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Maybe it's my charm and charisma you lanky streak of p**s!


Click to expand...

I like playing with you mate. Your ball is usually in the crap on the same side as mine. Now all we need to do is find another 100 yards for you off the tee and you could be in the same vacinity as me!!!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It will be even worse, now that I'm down for Thursday.
No offence Smiffy (ya Putz), I just haven't played the Duchess yet..........honest ...........

Click to expand...

I want to play the Duchesss and that's why I chose the Thursday. I also want to see if I am straighter this time next year. Bob, I am sure that some wisdom will be imparted in the summer when I am down in Lincs


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I like playing with you mate. Your ball is usually in the crap on the same side as mine. Now all we need to do is find another 100 yards for you off the tee and you could be in the same vacinity as me!!!

Click to expand...

If you could hit it 100 yds straighter you'd be next to me ...........except maybe a few yards further on oo:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If you could hit it 100 yds straighter you'd be next to me ...........except maybe a few yards further on oo:
		
Click to expand...

Who was it christened him "Captain Caveman?"


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Who was it christened him "Captain Caveman?"


Click to expand...

Hehe.
I was going to measure one of his drives........it was hoooooooooooge

Couldn't find it though :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 6, 2012)

It was on the tee next to RickG with KNOB written all over it.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			It was on the tee next to RickG with KNOB written all over it.
		
Click to expand...

I am keeping that ball to use as the trophy next year......


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

*Wednesday 27th Marquess/Dukes. 

1. Smiffy
2. Richardc
3. Bluewolf
4. Gjbike
5. Midnight
6. Fundy
7. Gibbo
8. Warbur
9. Syr
10. Stuartc
11. Scouser
12. Liverbirdie
13. Philthefragger
14. Txl
15. Madadey
16. Sev112
17. Homer
18. Anotherdouble
19. Matts1984
20. Cheifio
21. Charlie
22. Norman porritt
23. Spiral


Thursday 28th Marquess/Duchess 

1. Pbrown7582
2. Hotdogassassin
3. Captainron
4. Region3
5. Bratty
6. Rickg
7. Philly169
8. Scottjd1
9. Murphthemog
10. Full throttle
11. Bobmac
12. Bigfoot
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2012)

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Weds)
9.   Chrisd  
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot  (Thurs)
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)
*


----------



## rob2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Rob,

Thursday for me please mate.

Rob


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Well the two dates are Weds 27th and Thurs 28th. If people could let me know their preference I will try to make some kind of sense of it all.
The good thing is that if you play on the Thursday you won't have to put up with me!


Click to expand...

You can put me down for either day wichever one needs the support.
As having played none of the course it will be an experience and hopfully will play with someone who has.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 7, 2012)

Tried to read the complete post but just cant be arsed,
Im with Vig in making it a road trip and playing both if possible with another day at some other course.
It is a long way just for 1 round of golf.
can book TL or B&B for the wed and thur nights.
Already excited about it and its 12 month away.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			You can put me down for either day wichever one needs the support.
		
Click to expand...




grumpyjock said:



			Tried to read the complete post but just cant be arsed,
Im with Vig in making it a road trip and playing both if possible with another day at some other course.
It is a long way just for 1 round of golf.
		
Click to expand...

I have PM'd Vig as I think he asked for Thursday for himself and his mates. Thursday is definitely the day that requires a little more support Chris so once I hear back from him I'll put you and his group down for the same day if that's ok???
He was possibly talking about playing The Oxfordshire the day before (Weds) as I think Woburn is going to be oversubscribed.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 7, 2012)

That sounds fine by me, just need to google the courses and find the nearest TL or B&B.
Cant believe that over 50 lads who have never met before can all be up for this match, this may match the Castle Stuart road trip.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2012)

rob2 said:



			Hi Rob,

Thursday for me please mate.

Rob
		
Click to expand...

*Wednesday 27th Marquess/Dukes. 

1. Smiffy
2. Richardc
3. Bluewolf
4. Gjbike
5. Midnight
6. Fundy
7. Gibbo
8. Warbur
9. Syr
10. Stuartc
11. Scouser
12. Liverbirdie
13. Philthefragger
14. Txl
15. Madadey
16. Sev112
17. Homer
18. Anotherdouble
19. Matts1984
20. Cheifio
21. Charlie
22. Norman porritt
23. Spiral


Thursday 28th Marquess/Duchess 

1. Pbrown7582
2. Hotdogassassin
3. Captainron
4. Region3
5. Bratty
6. Rickg
7. Philly169
8. Scottjd1
9. Murphthemog
10. Full throttle
11. Bobmac
12. Bigfoot
13. Rob2
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2012)

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Weds)
9.   Chrisd  
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2   (Thurs)
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot  (Thurs)
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)*


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 7, 2012)

smiffy, can I change to thursday please as can't get any leave on the weds due to no slots left


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			smiffy, can I change to thursday please as can't get any leave on the weds due to no slots left 

Click to expand...

No problem GIBBO.
I'll sort it out later mate, once I get a few more additions. Seems silly keep changing the list for each and every adjustment.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 7, 2012)

indeed. I better cure my power fade before next march or the duchess will eat me up


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			indeed. I better cure my power fade before next march or the duchess will eat me up 

Click to expand...

I played the Duchess many years ago. You are a brave man indeed......


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 7, 2012)

its only some grass and a few tree's with a little hole at the end


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			its only some grass and a few tree's with a little hole at the end 

Click to expand...

You are spot on G1BBO.
Just like the Dukes was.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I played like a  Duchess a few weeks ago. You are a brave man indeed......

Click to expand...



Just a small correction Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

*Wednesday 27th Marquess/Dukes. 

1. Smiffy
2. Richardc
3. Bluewolf
4. Gjbike
5. Midnight
6. Fundy
7. Spiral
8. Warbur
9. Syr
10. Stuartc
11. Scouser
12. Liverbirdie
13. Philthefragger
14. Txl
15. Madadey
16. Sev112
17. Homer
18. Anotherdouble
19. Matts1984
20. Cheifio
21. Charlie
22. Norman porritt


Thursday 28th Marquess/Duchess 

1. Pbrown7582
2. Hotdogassassin
3. Captainron
4. Region3
5. Bratty
6. Rickg
7. Philly169
8. Scottjd1
9. Murphthemog
10. Full throttle
11. Bobmac
12. Bigfoot
13. Rob2
14. Gibbo
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2012)

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Thurs)
9.   Chrisd  
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2   (Thurs)
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig
27. Mike Hudson
28. Richard Glass
29. Phil Crewe
30. Steve Price
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot  (Thurs)
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)

Reserves 

1. Socky
2. MKDave
3. MYoung19
*


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2012)

Wednesday for me if you can Rob ..... thanks


----------



## vig (Apr 8, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I have PM'd Vig as I think he asked for Thursday for himself and his mates. Thursday is definitely the day that requires a little more support Chris so once I hear back from him I'll put you and his group down for the same day if that's ok???
He was possibly talking about playing The Oxfordshire the day before (Weds) as I think Woburn is going to be oversubscribed.
		
Click to expand...

Bobby
yep, Thurs for us, yes road trip, yes Oxfordshire if we can.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2012)

*Wednesday 27th Marquess/Dukes. 

1. Smiffy
2. Richardc
3. Bluewolf
4. Gjbike
5. Midnight
6. Fundy
7. Spiral
8. Warbur
9. Syr
10. Stuartc
11. Scouser
12. Liverbirdie
13. Philthefragger
14. Txl
15. Madadey
16. Sev112
17. Homer
18. Anotherdouble
19. Matts1984
20. Cheifio
21. Charlie
22. Norman Porritt
23. Leftie
24. Chrisd


Thursday 28th Marquess/Duchess 

1. Pbrown7582
2. Hotdogassassin
3. Captainron
4. Region3
5. Bratty
6. Rickg
7. Philly169
8. Scottjd1
9. Murphthemog
10. Full throttle
11. Bobmac
12. Bigfoot
13. Rob2
14. Gibbo
15. Vig
16. Mike Hudson
17. Richard Glass
18. Phil Crew
19. Steve Price
20. Grumpyjock
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2012)

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Thurs)
9.   Chrisd   (Weds)
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2   (Thurs)
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig  (Thurs)
27. Mike Hudson  (Thurs)
28. Richard Glass (Thurs)
29. Phil Crewe  (Thurs)
30. Steve Price  (Thurs)
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot  (Thurs)
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie  (Weds)
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock (Thurs)
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)

Reserves 

1. Socky
2. MKDave
3. MYoung19*


----------



## wookie (Apr 9, 2012)

Last time I looked in here this thread was only a few pages long!  Can you add me to the reserve list please.

Thank you

Simon


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2012)

wookie said:



			Last time I looked in here this thread was only a few pages long!  Can you add me to the reserve list please.

Thank you

Simon
		
Click to expand...

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Thurs)
9.   Chrisd   (Weds)
10. Greiginfife
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2   (Thurs)
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig  (Thurs)
27. Mike Hudson  (Thurs)
28. Richard Glass (Thurs)
29. Phil Crewe  (Thurs)
30. Steve Price  (Thurs)
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot  (Thurs)
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie  (Weds)
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock (Thurs)
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)

Reserves 

1. Socky
2. MKDave
3. MYoung19
4. Wookie
*


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 10, 2012)

Either day for me Smiffy, as I will be travelling down I don't have a preference as will be off work all that week it's whatever makes it easier for your numbers.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Either day for me Smiffy, as I will be travelling down I don't have a preference as will be off work all that week it's whatever makes it easier for your numbers.
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you in for the Thursday next time I update with a few more changes Greig.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'll put you in for the Thursday next time I update with a few more changes Greig.
		
Click to expand...

Ok superb mate. Will get looking for decent hotels in the area.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2012)

Thursday for me please Gramps!!


----------



## Bratty (Apr 11, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Thursday for me please Gramps, and I really must insist I'm paired with Bratty!!
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you, Paul


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Fixed that for you, Paul 

Click to expand...

 Thanks mate; it would be an absolute honour and pleasure............for you!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 11, 2012)

Fursday for me! I am sure wherever I am, whatever I am doing, I will make time for this!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2012)

*Wednesday 27th Marquess/Dukes. 

1. Smiffy
2. Richardc
3. Bluewolf
4. Gjbike
5. Midnight
6. Fundy
7. Spiral
8. Warbur
9. Syr
10. Stuartc
11. Scouser
12. Liverbirdie
13. Philthefragger
14. Txl
15. Madadey
16. Sev112
17. Homer
18. Anotherdouble
19. Matts1984
20. Cheifio
21. Charlie
22. Norman Porritt
23. Leftie
24. Chrisd


Thursday 28th Marquess/Duchess 

1. Pbrown7582
2. Hotdogassassin
3. Captainron
4. Region3
5. Bratty
6. Rickg
7. Philly169
8. Scottjd1
9. Murphthemog
10. Full throttle
11. Bobmac
12. Bigfoot
13. Rob2
14. Gibbo
15. Vig
16. Mike Hudson
17. Richard Glass
18. Phil Crew
19. Steve Price
20. Grumpyjock
21. GreiginFife
22. Pieman
23. Scienceboy
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 11, 2012)

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Thurs)
9.   Chrisd   (Weds)
10. Greiginfife  (Thurs)
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2   (Thurs)
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Hotdogassassin  (Thurs)
20. Pieman   (Thurs)
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig  (Thurs)
27. Mike Hudson  (Thurs)
28. Richard Glass (Thurs)
29. Phil Crewe  (Thurs)
30. Steve Price  (Thurs)
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot  (Thurs)
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie  (Weds)
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock (Thurs)
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy  (Thurs)
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)

Reserves 

1. Socky
2. MKDave
3. MYoung19
4. Wookie*


----------



## philly169 (Apr 11, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Fursday for me! I am sure wherever I am, whatever I am doing, I will make time for this!
		
Click to expand...

You can drive me


----------



## Warbur (Apr 11, 2012)

Not sure if it's already been said but I think a big thankyou is in order to Smiffy for organising all of this. It's no mean feat and theres a huge amount of time and effort been made already.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2012)

Warbur said:



			Not sure if it's already been said but I think a big thankyou is in order to Smiffy for organising all of this. It's no mean feat and theres a huge amount of time and effort been made already.
		
Click to expand...

hear,hear.


----------



## MKDave (Apr 12, 2012)

Warbur said:



			Not sure if it's already been said but I think a big thankyou is in order to Smiffy for organising all of this. It's no mean feat and theres a huge amount of time and effort been made already.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah big thanks mate


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2012)

Warbur said:



			Not sure if it's already been said but I think a big thankyou is in order to Smiffy for organising all of this. It's no mean feat and theres a huge amount of time and effort been made already.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. :clap:


----------



## vkurup (Apr 12, 2012)

Am off the grid for a few days.. hols... Thurs may work out better.. but need a crystal ball re next year.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2012)

Warbur said:



			Not sure if it's already been said but I think a big thankyou is in order to Smiffy for organising all of this. It's no mean feat and theres a huge amount of time and effort been made already.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. But the biggest "effort" is chasing up and collecting the money. If everbody pays on time it makes the whole job a lot easier!
I will be getting Woodhall Spa out of the way at the end of the month and will then be asking for deposits for the Woburn meet.
Total price is Â£135.00, I will be asking for the "odd" Â£35.00 as the deposit to make it easier to keep track of. What this space!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2012)

MARRY said:



			lol
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Somebody get rid of this knob


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks. But the biggest "effort" is chasing up and collecting the money. If everbody pays on time it makes the whole job a lot easier!
I will be getting Woodhall Spa out of the way at the end of the month and will then be asking for deposits for the Woburn meet.
Total price is Â£135.00, I will be asking for the "odd" Â£35.00 as the deposit to make it easier to keep track of. What this space!
		
Click to expand...

you need to get more sleep,
What or watch that is the question?
do you still have the same bank details as last time?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			Do you still have the same bank details as last time?
		
Click to expand...

I will start a new thread in about 2 weeks time asking for deposits Chris, all of the payment details will be shown on there mate.
People can have the choice of just paying their deposit, or if they want to get it all out of the way they can pay in full if they want to.
I will keep it all up to date mate.
Rob


----------



## connor (Apr 14, 2012)

without trawling through all 27pages is this all fully booked?

jus flicked back and seen.. ah well never mind


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 16, 2012)

Smiffy, sorry but I'm going to have to withdraw my name from this.  Good news for whoever is first on the reserve list though.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I will start a new thread in about 2 weeks time asking for deposits
		
Click to expand...

I cannot fully commit until the end of May, but once I know I will probably pay the full amount.

If you have any problems with this let me know.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Wednesday 27th Marquess/Dukes. 

1. Smiffy
2. Richardc
3. Bluewolf
4. Gjbike
5. Midnight
6. Fundy
7. Spiral
8. Warbur
9. Syr
10. Stuartc
11. Scouser
12. Liverbirdie
13. Philthefragger
14. Txl
15. Madadey
16. Sev112
17. Homer
18. Anotherdouble
19. Matts1984
20. Cheifio
21. Charlie
22. Norman Porritt
23. Leftie
24. Chrisd


Thursday 28th Marquess/Duchess 

1. Pbrown7582
2. ScienceBoy
3. Captainron
4. Region3
5. Bratty
6. Rickg
7. Philly169
8. Scottjd1
9. Murphthemog
10. Full throttle
11. Bobmac
12. Bigfoot
13. Rob2
14. Gibbo
15. Vig
16. Mike Hudson
17. Richard Glass
18. Phil Crew
19. Steve Price
20. Grumpyjock
21. GreiginFife
22. Pieman
23. Socky
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2012)

socky said:



			Hey is it possible to get involved with this still. I'm very keen and can fit in whenever there is a space !
Cheers
Chris
		
Click to expand...

With HotDogAssassin pulling out this now brings you into the players list Chris so I have put you down for Thursday (No.23) Hope this is ok???
And Connor. Don't worry. I've added you to the "reserve" list, can guarantee you will get a game because people will drop out as time goes by. 

*1.   Smiffy  (Weds)
2.   Anotherdouble  (Weds)
3.   Bobmac  (Thurs)
4.   RichardC (Weds)
5.   RickG  (Thurs)
6.   Bluewolf  (Weds)
7.   Murphthemog  (Thurs)
8.   G1bbo  (Thurs)
9.   Chrisd   (Weds)
10. Greiginfife  (Thurs)
11. Pbrown7582  (Thurs)
12. Homer  (Weds)
13. Midnight  (Weds)
14. Scottjd1  (Thurs)
15. Rob2   (Thurs)
16. TXL  (Weds)
17. Syr  (Weds)
18. Aztecs27
19. Socky (Thurs)
20. Pieman   (Thurs)
21. Fundy  (Weds)
22. Justone
23. Gjbike  (Weds)
24. Spiral  (Weds)
25. Sev112  (Weds)
26. Vig  (Thurs)
27. Mike Hudson  (Thurs)
28. Richard Glass (Thurs)
29. Phil Crewe  (Thurs)
30. Steve Price  (Thurs)
31. Captainron  (Thurs)
32. Cheifio  (Weds)
33. Vkurup
34. Fullthrottle  (Thurs)
35. Bigfoot  (Thurs)
36. Scouser  (Weds)
37. Leftie  (Weds)
38. Warbur  (Weds)
39. Grumpyjock (Thurs)
40. Bratty  (Thurs)
41. Oddsocks
42. Philthefragger  (Weds)
43. Region3  (Thurs)
44. Philly169  (Thurs)
45. StuartC  (Weds)
46. Scazza
47. Liverbirdie  (Weds)
48. TimH27
49. Jahmoo
50. Eejit
51. Norman Porritt  (Weds)
52. PN-Wokingham
53. Charlie  (Weds)
54. ScienceBoy  (Thurs)
55. MadAdey  (Weds)
56. Matts1984  (Weds)

Reserves 

1. MKDave
2. MYoung19
3. Wookie
4. Connor
*


----------



## socky (Apr 17, 2012)

....
19. Socky (Thurs)
....


Wahooo ! 

Thank you


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 17, 2012)

philly169 said:



			You can drive me 

Click to expand...

If I am in Cambridge that week then there is no reason we cannot car share.

I will have to book two days off for this if I do go by that way so maybe if you are off the Friday we can have a round then too.


----------



## vkurup (Apr 17, 2012)

Vkurup on Thurs pl... tnx.. (still on hols)


----------



## philly169 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just bumping this.. Any update smiffy? Is it confirmed?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 30, 2012)

philly169 said:



			Just bumping this.. Any update smiffy? Is it confirmed?
		
Click to expand...

I am too waiting, pen in hand, hovering over my diary!


----------



## matts1984 (Jul 30, 2012)

Please remove me from the list for this. I have a place in next years London Marathon as had to defer this year due to a knee injury. I will not be able to risk golf that close to the event.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 7, 2012)

Smiffy, I need to sadly relinquish my place. Mate has asked me to be best man at his wedding... in Mexico. Away all that week. 
Missing a great game of golf, but getting a free week in Mehico...


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Rob - stick me down as reserve if poss mate?


----------



## MKDave (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, was wondering when this would be updated!! Looking like with a couple of drop out me and the old man might be in then!! 

Cannot wait to request the day off from work!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2012)

If anybody else would like to take on the organisation of this, could they let me know please, otherwise the trip won't be going ahead!
Sorry...........................


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 10, 2012)

Unfortunately with a young family and my football commitments I couldnt do taking over justify taking over the whole thing. Maybe able to aid someone else if there is another figurehead out there.

Hope all is ok smiffy have noticed you've been fairly quiet recently.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hope all is ok smiffy have noticed you've been fairly quiet recently.
		
Click to expand...

Everything is fine mate. Just not into my golf at the moment and can't see it coming back in the forseeable future either.
I'd rather pull out of this now before it gets too complicated.
Thanks for asking though
;-)


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2012)

Rob, check your pm and I'll do it.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, check your pm and I'll do it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rob.
I will contact Woburn and foward the relevant details on to you.
Thanks a lot


----------



## wookie (Sep 10, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Rob, check your pm and I'll do it.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - good work.

Now just need another to drop out and I think that means I'll have a place!!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2012)

I am willing to take over the organisation to allow this meet to go ahead. I will be recieving more information within the next few days, so bear with me please. 

I will be looking to collect a deposit in Nov/Dec with the balance due early Feb 2013.

Nearer the time I will organize the format and the prizes etc etc. Ideally I would like everybody to put Â£5 into the prize fund to allow for a few prizes for each day.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2012)

wookie said:



			Excellent - good work.

Now just need another to drop out and I think that means I'll have a place!!
		
Click to expand...

You can have my spot if you like.
You have to play off scratch though


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I am willing to take over the organisation to allow this meet to go ahead. I will be recieving more information within the next few days, so bear with me please. 

I will be looking to collect a deposit in Nov/Dec with the balance due early Feb 2013.

Nearer the time I will organize the format and the prizes etc etc. Ideally I would like everybody to put Â£5 into the prize fund to allow for a few prizes for each day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks FT  hopefully everybody will be pro active in getting their deposits in.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2012)

bobmac said:



			You can have my spot if you like.
You have to play off scratch though






Click to expand...

But the good news is you won't have to visit the bar.
Bob never does


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 10, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			I am willing to take over the organisation to allow this meet to go ahead. I will be recieving more information within the next few days, so bear with me please. 

I will be looking to collect a deposit in Nov/Dec with the balance due early Feb 2013.

Nearer the time I will organize the format and the prizes etc etc. Ideally I would like everybody to put Â£5 into the prize fund to allow for a few prizes for each day.
		
Click to expand...

sounds great thanks for stepping in looking forward to it already!


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 10, 2012)

Bugger, only just seen this thread. Are there places still available ? I went to Woburn last week to see the Seniors Masters. It's an amazing course & is now on my golf bucket list !


----------



## bobmac (Sep 10, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			But the good news is you won't have to visit the bar.
Bob never does
		
Click to expand...

At least when I do I stay awake


----------



## Region3 (Sep 10, 2012)

My name can come off the list.....

Another spot for someone


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm up for this please. If no spaces, happy to go on the reserve list.

Cheers,

Swingalot


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2012)

Well done FT, good luck.

Smiffy, sorry to hear, hope everything is ok and you get your appetite back soon. We still appreciate the monumental ground work already done.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2012)

I've made aspreadsheet with the names of interested parties, that will be put on a new thread mid Nov when I ask for deposits. There are a few spaces available, and those will go to the reserves in order of posting. Any new comers will be put on the reserve list.


----------



## GeneralStore (Sep 10, 2012)

Please put me on the reserve list

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Smiffy, sorry to hear, hope everything is ok and you get your appetite back soon.
		
Click to expand...

Everything is fine LB, thanks for asking.
A few months off should see me ok I reckon.
Not much of a winter golfer anyway


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 11, 2012)

Rob, take me off this please as all golfing jollies are on the backburner for the forseeable

cheers


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 11, 2012)

Just spoke with the lady at Woburn GC and it's all systems go. 

Deposit will have to be colllected by myself by mid *October*, so the day can be confirmed.

The following members have still to post their prefered date; Aztecs27, Justone, Vkurup, Oddsocks, Scazza, TimH27, Jahmoo, Eejit and PN-Wokingham.


Good news for the following; MKDave, MYoung19, Wookie, Connor and  Wherediditgo. You are now in, please post your prefered date option Wed 27th or Thur 28th. At present there are 5 spaces on Wednesday and 8 places on Thursday.


Fozzie, Swingalot and GeneralStore you guys are now top of the reserve list


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers FT, thanks for the good work.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2012)

Ft is the deposit still 35? And well done for taking it on!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Everything is fine LB, thanks for asking.
A few months off should see me ok I reckon.
Not much of a ... golfer anyway
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you, Smiffy! ;0)
Thanks for organising so many events over the years, mate. I look forward to welcoming you back in the spring!

Rob, good man for taking this over. Well done!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Ft is the deposit still 35? And well done for taking it on!
		
Click to expand...

Everything is as before.


A new thread will be posted at the end of the month requesting deposits,


----------



## wookie (Sep 11, 2012)

Wednesday for me please.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 11, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Everything is fine LB, thanks for asking.
A few months off should see me ok I reckon.
Not much of a winter golfer anyway
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you get your appetite back to see you at Woburn along for the ride rather than organising!


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Robs - please leave me off then list - hope to see you all at other  events soon
cheers
paul


----------



## wookie (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry Rob - change of plan - can you put me on Thursday instead please.


----------



## MKDave (Sep 20, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			Good news for the following; MKDave, MYoung19, Wookie, Connor and  Wherediditgo. You are now in, please post your prefered date option Wed 27th or Thur 28th. At present there are 5 spaces on Wednesday and 8 places on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks FT, can you pop me and MYoung19 (the old man) down for Thursday please? Thanks


----------



## Whereditgo (Sep 27, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			J

Good news for the following; MKDave, MYoung19, Wookie, Connor and  Wherediditgo. You are now in, please post your prefered date option Wed 27th or Thur 28th. At present there are 5 spaces on Wednesday and 8 places on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed this - my preferred day would be the Wednesday.

Cheers


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi, I would be interested in this. Can some one repost the detail please, if there are spaces.

Cheers, Ash.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 27, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, I would be interested in this. Can some one repost the detail please, if there are spaces.

Cheers, Ash.
		
Click to expand...


I'm down to play on the Wednesday meet if that helps Ash


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 27, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, I would be interested in this. Can some one repost the detail please, if there are spaces.

Cheers, Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Your now on the reserve list, but plenty of time to be in for real.

Wed27th/Thurs 28th March Â£135 will get you bacon roll with coffee 18 holes of golf a two course lunch followed by another 18 holes of golf.

Wednesday the courses are the Marquess and the Dukes. Thursday the courses are the Marquess and the Duchess

A deposit of Â£35 will ba asked for very soon with the balance to be paid late Jan early Feb 2013


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll go on the reseve list for Wednesday then please. I can then come along with Mr D.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2012)

awesome courses Mashley, gutted I can;t go again as the Dukes owes me!


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't know if I'm in yet or still on reserve list, ok for both days but given the choice, I would go for Thursday.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 28, 2012)

Fozzie said:



			Don't know if I'm in yet or still on reserve list, ok for both days but given the choice, I would go for Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Fozzie, ignore the PM, *your in*

Connor your also in if you still want to be included


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm up for both days too chaps


----------



## Sybez (Oct 1, 2012)

Any spaces left? Either day is good for me...

Thanks


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 2, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			I'm up for both days too chaps
		
Click to expand...




Sybez said:



			Any spaces left? Either day is good for me...

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


I can fit you both in on the Thursday. Deposits required asap, details in 'Arange a Game' section


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2012)

Im gonna have to pull out of this unfortunately Rob. 

If its half as good as this year's meet you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 6, 2012)

Am I still one the reserve list for this?
Can do either day.


----------

